

An annoying JavaScript quirk - vinhnx
http://www.codeproject.com/Lounge.aspx?msg=4600009#xx4600009xx

======
Millennium
It's a floating-point quirk, not a JavaScript quirk. Though it does illustrate
why it's nice to have a good decimal library on hand.

